# Mk2 Golf Gti 16v - 1st polish of 2011.



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi guys,

This is my 1990 Mk2 Golf Gti 16v in Oak Green.

The cars been sorn all over Autum/Winter and just came out of storage ready for the Spring/Summer show season.

The cars been sat undercover in my in-laws garage since October so needed a good polish before I was worthy of posting on this site.

The car was washed and dried using 2 bucket method. It was then pre-wax cleansed, waxed and sealed. Windows cleaned (in & out) Alloys and tyres dressed and all plastics cleaned and dressed. The interior just needed a dusting as It was already mint from last year. I took me around 5 hrs to complete (small time compared to some) but the effort and end results were worth the back ache I'm suffering now.

Products used were...

#Dodo Juice Sour Power Gloss Enhancer Shampoo.
#Dodo Juice Lime Prime - pre wax cleanser/polish.
#Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub Wax. 
#AutoGlym Glass spray.
#Dodo Juice Supernatural Gloss Trim Sealant.
#Dodo Juice Mellow Yellow Wheel Cleaner.
#Dodo Juice Supernatural Fine Cut Metal Polish (exhaust and S/S dishes)

Here are the final results... (apologies for all the pic's being the 1 side - just the way the car was parked afterwards)


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Really very nice indeed mate, always had a major crush on these :thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

888-Dave said:


> Really very nice indeed mate, always had a major crush on these :thumb:


Cheers mate. I've always been a VW man but never owned a Mk2. Having a company car to roll around in made it a no brainer when I was looking for a weekend toy.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stunning i am on the hunt for one of these myself cant find one not played anywhere


----------



## Jimble (May 1, 2010)

Lovely


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simple stunning:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

stunning looking car mate,iirc very rare colour aswell :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice tidy example :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome , OG is THE Mk 2 colour for sure!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is pure automotive porn. Stunning :thumb:

Whereabouts are you? I recognise the location, pretty sure I know but just curious.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely car there pal.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks the ****** 

Them wheels where made for the mk2 !!


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

you are responsible for me spilling tea on my keyboard this is a stunner, always wanted a mk2 and will have one eventually.nice work fella.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Stunning. I loved my MK2 It was an 8v though, Quick question. How come you have removed the rear wiper, Mine was hellish for getting the back window dirty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking oaky valver there mate, can't wait to get my Schwarz Blau 1 on the road.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

what a stunner, great choice of wheels, nice drop in height and everything else as intended and as it should be.

hats off too you.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

One day :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Those pictures make me happy in inappropriate places


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. It really is a special example and is as clean in the flesh as it is in the pictures. It's only covered 103k and I've every single receipt, invoice, MOT certificate that ever came with the car - It's all been filed in chronological order starting with the order form, purchase invoice and pre-delivery inspection right through to the fog light bulb I bought last week. 

I'll post more pic's up as I progress it through the Spring/Summer months.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

One of the best mk2's I've ever seen. Ever! :lol:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

keano said:


> One of the best mk2's I've ever seen. Ever! :lol:


Bold statement mate but I'll take It anyway..:thumb:

There are some really special ones out there when you hit the shows though.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Fantastic mate, stance is spot on 

Looks way healthier than mine!

Looking forward to the updates dude


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

scoobynutz said:


> Bold statement mate but I'll take It anyway..:thumb:
> 
> There are some really special ones out there when you hit the shows though.


Yeah there is always someone with one up on you isn't there :lol:

But seriously though, it is a perfect example. Not over done, just perfect :thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

justina3 said:


> stunning i am on the hunt for one of these myself cant find one not played anywhere


Mine is totally standard! Even got brand new steel wheels from vw! 1 previous lady owner!:thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

scoobynutz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my 1990 Mk2 Golf Gti 16v in Oak Green.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is one nice Golf. I'm ordering one of the DODO waxes this week - looks like I won't be disappointed! Very nice job indeed. :thumb:


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

gotta love the old golfs it looks very nice mate liking all the little touches its had


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

simply stunning


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats stunning mate. The stance is awesome too x


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome! Just like my old one, god i miss that car


----------



## Jman5000 (Sep 1, 2008)

scoobynutz said:


>


Are those mats OEM? Stateside, OEM GTI 16V mats are becoming impossible to obtain.

Love that green. Always thought that color w/a carmel'y brown leather interior trim would be so nice.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Love that mate!!!!! very nice


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Jman5000 said:


> Are those mats OEM? Stateside, OEM GTI 16V mats are becoming impossible to obtain.
> 
> Love that green. Always thought that color w/a carmel'y brown leather interior trim would be so nice.


Yes mate they're dealer supplied OME. Apart from the suspension set up, Rims, Steering wheel and exhaust system everything on the car Is OME. Since I've had the car I've spent over £500 on various small bits 'n' bobs in order to get the car back to the best OME standard as possible. I've just managed to source a brand new original fischer tape holder (rare as rocking horse plop) that I'll slot it once it arrives.

Again thanks for all the positive comment


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great looking car, better condition than some new ones


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Such a nice mk2. RM's are the perfect choice for them. Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh yes :thumb:

Very, very nice


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> That is pure automotive porn. Stunning :thumb:
> 
> Whereabouts are you? I recognise the location, pretty sure I know but just curious.


Sorry mate just read back through the thread and seen your question.. I'm just down the Rd from the Land Rover factory. I've met you before Gaz (I think It's you) when I had a DC2 Integra Type R a few years ago you priced me up a Job but I sold the car before the appointment - Remember ??


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

scoobynutz said:


> Sorry mate just read back through the thread and seen your question.. I'm just down the Rd from the Land Rover factory. I've met you before Gaz (I think It's you) when I had a DC2 Integra Type R a few years ago you priced me up a Job but I sold the car before the appointment - Remember ??


Very nice car, think it use to be a members car on E38?

Your only 5 mins from me, we'll have to hook up as I have a Schwartz met MK2 20vt....

John


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

snap !!!!! always put's a smile on your face when you open the garage ! what shows you going to ? just been to ultimate dubs in telford you dont see many oaky's nice clean example and bbs just sets the car off !


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice example, i do like those alloys. :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's lovely!


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

sparky 66 said:


> snap !!!!! always put's a smile on your face when you open the garage ! what shows you going to ? just been to ultimate dubs in telford you dont see many oaky's nice clean example and bbs just sets the car off !


Didn't do UD as I find it abit crap TBH. I'll be at Gti Spring festival 3rd April @ Santa pod and Mk2 owners club 12th June in Bromsgrove - There will be others but there penned in for now.


----------



## Stey C (Feb 14, 2011)

absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Now thats a tasty motor :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, I want one :thumb:


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

scoobynutz said:


> Yes mate they're dealer supplied OME. Apart from the suspension set up, Rims, Steering wheel and exhaust system everything on the car Is OME. Since I've had the car I've spent over £500 on various small bits 'n' bobs in order to get the car back to the best OME standard as possible. I've just managed to source a brand new original fischer tape holder (rare as rocking horse plop) that I'll slot it once it arrives.
> 
> Again thanks for all the positive comment


:doublesho
You are Joking!! I threw one out last week that had been in my garage for ages since I had my MKII If I had known they were that rare Id have gladly given it to you for having such an epic car.


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

GrahamKendall said:


> :doublesho
> You are Joking!! I threw one out last week that had been in my garage for ages since I had my MKII If I had known they were that rare Id have gladly given it to you for having such an epic car.


Ha ha..

You can actually pick them up on Ebay for about £20 but I wanted a brand new unused one, that's the rare as rocking horse plot bit I was on about.

Cheers mate.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice motor


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice car...


----------



## Jimmy Larsson (Feb 13, 2011)

Very goodlocking car you have!


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Mint car, future classic

AW


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Had a little play around for you


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

This car is bad for my wallet, it makes me want a classic dub !!!


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

What spec are the wheels mate?


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

keano said:


> Had a little play around for you


That's wicked mate thanks alot..:thumb:


----------



## 2SLICK4U (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice, and sweet ride


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Godderz23 said:


> What spec are the wheels mate?


8.5x15 BBS RM's with S/S dishes & S/S Bolts finished BBS Chrome Valves and caps.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Can't get better than an oak green mk2 on BBS wheels.

Last of the proper VW's.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Absolute minter! Whereabouts in Solihull are you? Ive never seen the car about.
I only live off Old Lode Lane myself. Ive got a silver diesel MK4 Anniversary.


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Superb finish and looks very healthy inside and out :thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

MK1Campaign said:


> Absolute minter! Whereabouts in Solihull are you? Ive never seen the car about.
> I only live off Old Lode Lane myself. Ive got a silver diesel MK4 Anniversary.


I hardly use it mate so chances are you'll never see it about for the sake of it. I keep it at my in-laws over winter so it's only just come home. I've only done 25 miles since October and 20 of them were to the MOT test station. I'm off Old Lode Lane too I'll keep my eyes open for your Anni - Always loved them..:thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

**update 6/4/11**

Just a quick update.

Had the day off work today so got to work with my 3 new arrivals that came in the post Monday. As the car hadn't turned a wheel since the last snaps the work was simple as..

I was desperate to get some Dodo Juice supernatural on there so bought myself a panel pot and set to work.

I then set to work on all the plastics with some black wow.

Finally sealed the BBS's with some poor boys wheel sealant.

I was really impressed with all 3 products and thought I'd share the results.

Excuse the crappy camera shots (I really gotta upgrade)


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking very nice! 

Picked up a set of 8x15 stainless dished RM's for mine last night, need to tweak the KW's a little and will take her for a nice drive on sunday possibly once she's had a few coats of BOS...


----------

